# New beekeeper in Portland, Oregon area



## AdamB (Apr 15, 2010)

We're almost neighbors, I'm in the next county over. This will be my first year too.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome MissMolly!


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Hiya! I'm in Wa. county (complaining about the weather)


Epic smiley! :ws


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AdamB (Apr 15, 2010)

So am I (complaining about the weather). I was looking forward to getting bees on Saturday.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

I know right? Actually for me it was ok though; I work this weekend so I wouldn't have been able to get them early, nor have gotten the backyard seeded like I'd planned *insert weather grousing here* but I can't wait!


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome! I'm on the WA side of the gorge! The guy who mentored me last year getting started said it was the worst year in 40 years to start bees because of the weather. This year might beat it!! Hopefully we will het packages soon - I've got one ordered from Ruhl.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I am on the east side, isn’t it great we have a record breaking streak of rainy days AND of longest stretch of days before hitting 60 degrees?
747: Rhul called me yesterday and told me that their packages are not showing up on time. I don’t know if you got the call as well?


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

I got the phone message, but I've just been checking their online page. As of today, arrival date is still TBD.


----------



## nutrility21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Beekeepers in the area!!!
I'm new here too. I started a forum in the community section of this site for our area.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/group.php?groupid=49

Join and post intersting facts/news.
Esspecially about things going on locally.

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Wyo (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Maybe someday this crummy weather will stop and the bees can start doing what they are supposed to be doing!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the Neighborhood. If you get a chance join up with one of the local bee clubs, that will help tons. Enjoy


----------



## brianlacy (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi new pdx beekeepers – this cold wet stuff is feared to be an increasingly more regular thing. Which means – much better insulation /weatherization and leaving more like 80 lbs of honey. Nothing is sadder than losing all bees because of the increased demand for honey - overwintered workers + developing brood. Keeping the hive @ 95 degrees for weeks and weeks under those conditions takes lots of honey. And it they DO have quite a bit of surplus left over – it’s useful for any swarms we’ll catch.
I’ve been beekeeping for 40 years now – and - just in case any of you have an interest – I’m doing a Be A Beekeeper (http://tiny.cc/be_a_bkpr) and More than a Bee Movie programs (http://tiny.cc/bee_show_flyer
) the business name is LiveHoneyBees (LiveHoneybees.com .

Stop by and join me / come to a show / help host one - I’ll go all over the Portland metro area.

Brian


----------

